# Xorg freezes system. Configuration problem?



## RandicusDracoAlbus (Dec 14, 2011)

I have tried to install FreeBSD almost ten times, but have the same result every time. I install the complete system, including Xorg, with the installation DVD. I follow the instructions in the FreeBSD Handbook.


```
hald enable=â€YESâ€
dbus enable=â€YESâ€
```

The first problem; dbus enable=â€YESâ€ yields an error message saying it is an invalid command. The second problem; if I launch X with *startx*, I get a TWM GUI with three open tabs and an analogue clock. However, the system is completely frozen. Neither mouse nor keyboard work. The only thing I can do is shut off the computer with the off button. Perhaps related is that during installation, when testing the mouse it will not work with any protocol-hardware combination. But of course, the mouse works fine in CLI. Other threads concern X freezing after it has been running. My problem is that it freezes immediately. So my guess is, it has something to do with configuration.

I am not familiar with FreeBSD, but I am a Linux user, so I am familiar with the concept of configuration and like experimenting. Hence my stubborn multiple attempts to get FreeBSD working.

It is unlikely a hardware issue, since every Linux system I have tried works perfectly on my computer (in regards to hardware that is). I am using a four and a half-year old Lenovo lap-top and the video card has never been a problem with any operating system. Perhaps I missed it, but I do not see anything in the manual that requires complex configuration of Xorg before it can be used at least on a minimal level.

Although I am a Linux user, I am not a computer geek. Is there something simple I am over-looking? I doubt FreeBSD is terribly more difficult to install than Linux.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, because I really want to give FreeBSD try.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2011)

RandicusDracoAlbus said:
			
		

> ```
> hald enable=â€YESâ€
> dbus enable=â€YESâ€
> ```
> The first problem; dbus enable=â€YESâ€ yields an error message saying it is an invalid command.



There's supposed to be an underscore there, not a space.


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```



> The second problem; if I launch X with startx, I get a TWM GUI with three open tabs and an analogue clock. However, the system is completely frozen. Neither mouse nor keyboard work.


That's because hald and dbus aren't loaded. The system isn't "frozen", it just doesn't respond to keyboard or mouse input.


----------



## RandicusDracoAlbus (Dec 14, 2011)

I am impressed with the quick response!

If hald is enabled, why does it not load? What is the difference between between "enable" and "load"? Forgive me. I am used to Linux terminology.:r

Plus, when I attempt to configure, hald enables, but dbus does not. The handbook states that both dependencies are installed with Xorg.


----------



## kpa (Dec 14, 2011)

/etc/rc.conf uses the 
	
	



```
*_enable="YES"
```
 syntax for enabling services that have their startup scripts in /etc/rc.d  or /usr/local/etc/rc.d.

/boot/loader.conf uses the 
	
	



```
*_load="YES"
```
 syntax for instructing loader(8) to load kernel modules before the kernel gets launched on boot up.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2011)

RandicusDracoAlbus said:
			
		

> If hald is enabled, why does it not load?


It's not enabled. You have an error in your rc.conf.



> What is the difference between between "enable" and "load"?


*_enable is used in /etc/rc.conf, *_load is used in /boot/loader.conf.

See rc.conf(5) and loader.conf(5).



> Plus; when I attempt to configure, hald enables, but dbus does not. The handbook states that both dependencies are installed with Xorg.


On FreeBSD, anything you install will NOT be enabled. You need to enable things yourself.

hald is depending on dbus, so dbus must be started before hald.


----------



## RandicusDracoAlbus (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the terminology clarification. That information will be very useful.


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Hald is depending on dbus, so dbus must be started before hald.


I followed the order in the guide: hald, then dbus. I have a feeling that is the simple thing I was missing. Thank you very much. I shall up-date this thread with notification of success or failure after I try to install FreeBSD again. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 14, 2011)

RandicusDracoAlbus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the terminology clarification. That information will be very useful.
> 
> I followed the order in the guide: hald, then dbus. I have a feeling that is the simple thing I was missing.



The order of the enable statements does not matter.  All they do is set variable values.


----------



## RandicusDracoAlbus (Dec 15, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD again this afternoon. As usual, there was no difficulty enabling hald, but trying to enable dbus generates "command not found." Running
[cmd=]Xorg -configure[/cmd]
yields 
	
	



```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
```
 My hardware is detected, but the end of the configuration report says, 
	
	



```
Failed to load DMI info, X60 TV quirk not applied
```
 Still an unresponsive display, but at least now I can return to the CLI with ctrl+alt+F1.:\

As much as I would like to try out FreeBSD and compare it to my GNU-Linux system, I think I am not enough of a computer geek to use it.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2011)

RandicusDracoAlbus said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD again this afternoon. As usual, there was no difficulty enabling hald, but trying to enable dbus generates "command not found."



The exact error message in context would be helpful.  Normally that kind of error would not come from /etc/rc.conf.



> As much as I would like to try out FreeBSD and compare it to my GNU-Linux system, I think I am not enough of a computer geek to use it.



Consider PC-BSD.


----------



## RandicusDracoAlbus (Dec 15, 2011)

I have tried PCBSD. The problem is the internet connection. I configure it, what should be properly, but it does not work. IP, DNS and Gateway are all correct. The system says the connection is active, but it actually is not. It is either a difficulty with the domain entry or PCBSD does not like my hardware. I have no trouble manually configuring my internet connection with Linux systems.

It is difficult to judge the quality of BSD with the standard PCBSD, because the only GUI is Kde, which is slow on every system. And one of Kde's bugs displays the wrong time and will not allow it to be corrected. (I learned about the bug on PCBSD's forum.)


----------



## akregator (Dec 15, 2011)

You must launch dbus before hald, hal needs dbus. I never saw hal work without dbus.


----------



## RandicusDracoAlbus (Dec 15, 2011)

akregator said:
			
		

> You must launch dbus before hald, hal needs dbus. I never saw hal work without dbus.


And what about this answer?


			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> The order of the enable statements does not matter.  All they do is set variable values.


:\
Hopefully I can try configuring in the opposite order without having to re-install. But then even that would only be a minor annoyance. Whether a standard installation only uses a small number of the files on the DVD or because FreeBSD is very efficient, it installs in a short time.:e


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2011)

The order in rc.conf doesn't matter, the daemons will always be started in the correct order.

If you start the services by hand dbus must be started before hald.


----------



## SNK (Dec 15, 2011)

Some other points.

First, as a desktop user, do not install packages from the install medium. Those are old.

Second, you do not install a desktop environment or window manager?

Third, x11/xorg is a pain to configure, especially the first time. It involves a lot of trial and error and some headaches. But once it works you will think it all worth it.


----------



## RandicusDracoAlbus (Dec 16, 2011)

SNK said:
			
		

> Second, you do not install a desktop environment or window manager?
> Third, x11/xorg is a pain to configure, especially the first time. It involves a lot of trial and error and some headaches. But once it works you will think it all worth it.



Whether I install Gnome and Metacity or only Metacity, has made no difference. This time I installed Gnome just to be on the safe side. I have also passed the dbus hurdle. Trying to enable it has always resulted in "Command not found," but this time it was successful, but TWM is still unresponsive. The only thing I did differently was enter the enable commands as user instead of root, but I doubt that was the solution. At any rate, you appear to be correct. I am discovering the trials and errors.

I then ran
[cmd=]Xorg -configure[/cmd]
As the handbook warns may happen, I got a black screen that makes discerning anything difficult. When I returned to the CLI the report said:


```
Failed to load DMI info, X60 TV quirk not applied.
drm0: <Intel i945GM> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0x0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
Setting master
drm0: [I THREAD]
record: RECORD extension enabled at configuration time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http//bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
Dropping master
```

I could easily be wrong, but I interpret this to mean that either: there is a bug in the Xorg programme on the DVD; or FreeBSD does not like my hardware, which is unlikely, since PCBSD has no problem with the hardware and PCBSD is FreeBSD with pre-loaded packages. So I am probably interpreting the report incorrectly.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2011)

If PCBSD runs correctly, boot the live DVD and copy the xorg.conf it generates.  Then use that in FreeBSD.


----------

